

Uh Oh. Now You Can Suggest Stories To Techmeme Via Twitter - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/28/uh-oh-now-you-can-suggest-stories-to-techmeme-via-twitter/

======
brandnewlow
I don't get the point of this at all.

Perhaps pageviews were levelling off and they hope to break news rather than
just aggregate it better than anyone else?

